
Sourcestack – an “antiframework” for serverless TypeScript web apps - zmkzrk
https://github.com/stackplanet/sourcestack
======
zmkzrk
Author here. I built sourcestack as an alternative to AWS Amplify for creating
full-stack serverless web apps. Amplify is a great tool, but as it's a high-
abstraction framework that hides infrastructure behind libraries and code
generation tools, I frequently end up fighting against it when it doesn't meet
my requirements.

In my opinion this is the essential and insidious problem of frameworks - they
make certain things easy, but they require you to cede too much control and
you end up constrained by their assumptions and locked in to their roadmaps.

sourcestack takes a template based, low-abstraction approach that surfaces all
infrastructure and common logic as source code within the workspace, giving
you complete control over all aspects of your application. It aims to provide
a batteries-included, forkable foundation for a web app that encourages
adaptation and a deeper understanding of cloud infrastructure. I'm hoping that
others might find it useful and perhaps be inspired to create forks or similar
templates for other technologies.

